# Determining band width and length?



## Bohh (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,

I'm getting into designing and building my own slingshots. I have a question though. How do I know what width and lenght rubber to use for a specific ammo? I get that bigger ammo needs a bigger band and smaller, smaller bands. But is there a rule of thumb for a starting point?

See I don't know where to start if I wanted to use rocks? What about bb's? Vastly different. I've gathered if the band is to strong you'll get hand slap but I'd like to know where to start.

Thanks!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I notice people normally tinker around 20mm or wider for flat-bands. To achieve more energy simply add more bands to each side. I think there are many similar topics posted on the forum, try scanning around =)


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

The following only applies to theraband gold and similar (latex around 0.7 mm or 0.03" thick).

My bands (TBG) are 8-11 mm tapered, stretched around 480% and propel 1/4" BBs (which are 1 gram). At 520% stretch they sling 3/8" steel at acceptable - but noticeably slower - speeds .
For 3/8" BBs (3.6 gram) I'd expect something like 20mm bands stretched around 450%.

Where to start?
If you like heavy ammo, start around 20mm wide strips, maybe double them.
If you like light ammo start at around 10mm.
If you like to sling bricks, then start with body building.


----------

